# Partitionen verschieben

## CHerzog

Hi,

zur Zeit habe ich Suse und Gentoo auf zwei Verschiedenen Platten

Suse, swap, boot(Suse) und /home auf hda1 und Gentoo auf hda2. Wenn ich nun Suse killen möchte, möchte ich gerne:

1. Lilo durch Grub ersetzen

2. Gentoo in die Partition schieben, in die jetzt Suse steckt, damit ich die zweite Platte wieder nur zum testen und Backups benutzen kann.

Wie gehe ich da genau vor? 

Erst den Bootloader wechseln oder warten?

Kann ich das überhaupt einfach überkopieren?  Mit welchen Befehl? /proc z.B. darf ich doch nicht kopieren, oder? 

Gibt es ausser den Bootload und fstab noch andere Änderungen, die ich machen muss?

Eine kleine Anleitung oder URL würde mir genügen. 

Ich frage so vorsichtig, da ich mir nicht mein Standbein wegziehen möchte. 

Danke

Christian[/code]

----------

## Deever

Für das kopieren von partitionen:

man dd

Allenfalls mit dem suse rttungssystem machen, wenn du krass bist!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> /proc z.B. darf ich doch nicht kopieren, oder?

 

Ääähhh??? Was willst du /proc kopieren?! Das ist das sogenannte prozessdateisystem und liegt im speicher!

----------

